# Sound/Battery/Wireless Control Primer



## SteveS (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone! The attached PDF is a distillation of five years experience installing batteries, sound decoders, and control systems into G and O scale locos. It explains some of the issues involved and provides some guidance to those considering on board power and wireless control. It concludes with a section on tips and links to four YouTube videos of typical installations.

Enjoy! Hope you find the info useful. Questions, comments, and suggestions are most welcome.

Steve Seidensticker


----------

